# Hensol Hospital, Pontyclun 04/09



## Urban-Warrior (Apr 11, 2009)

Hensol opened in July 1930 as a colony for around 100 male patients with learing disabilities otherwise kown as mental defectives at the time.. by 1935 the completion of several new blocks increased the total patient toll to aroud 460.. The site today is being pertly redeveloped and sits in the grounds of the Vale hotel & Cardiff City FC's training grounds..

Visited this excellent site with Cogito.. Becky.. Jess & My Brother Gareth.. a good site with lots to see well worth a visit.

As always heres a small selection of my pictures with more on my site here http://www.jonas-photography.co.uk/hensol-hosp















































Nice to see the locks doing their job 






Fancy a swim anyone.. flooded basement











Admin Block.. otherwise know as Hensol Castle


























Group Shot..






HDR's..

This one shows the redevelopment work underway..
















Hope you all enjoyed and thanks for viewing


----------



## lilli (Apr 11, 2009)

..... Haven't seen this one in a while! Tbh I thought it was gone


----------



## bonecollector (Apr 11, 2009)

Good pics.
Love the row of trees shot.
Looks like a nice explore.


----------



## Potter (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks in pretty good condition. Love the castle bit.

Great work.


----------



## meth_ (Apr 13, 2009)

lilli said:


> ..... Haven't seen this one in a while! Tbh I thought it was gone



it was pretty much gone when i was there this time last year !!

guessing the hall isn't accesible anymore tho ?


----------



## chelle (Apr 13, 2009)

*Excellant*

I really enjoyed this one...totally new to me.

Stu


----------

